# The invert of the pipe



## rcapone

Estoy haciendo una traducción de un libro sobre sistemas de información geográfica (GIS). El autor explica cómo el personal de peritaje que implementa el sistema va haciendo su trabajo y aparecieron las palabras del asunto, frase que no pude traducir:

*Measure downs are taken, where the crew measures and records the distance from where the survey point was taken to the invert of the pipe.
*
Mi intento de traducción es:

"Se hacen mediciones, donde el personal mide y registra la distancia desde donde fue tomado el punto de peritaje para la inversión de la cañería"

Cualquier sugerencia es bienvenida.

Capone


----------



## arp

¡Hola!

¿Tal vez es la *sección de salida del caño*? 

Saludos

arp


----------



## rcapone

arp said:


> ¡Hola!
> ¿Tal vez es la *sección de salida del caño*?
> Saludos
> arp



Mmmmmmm.. puede ser.
¿Estuviste traduciendo algo similar? 
Parece que es jerga técnica esa frase.
Gracias,


----------



## arp

¡Hola!

No creo que esta frase sea una jerga técnica porque la he encontrado en un manual norteamericano sobre este tema, mira por ejemplo este enlace: www.stream.fs.fed.us/fishxing/Manual_Usario_FishXing2.pdf. 
Pero como no soy especialista en este materia, no estoy seguro.

Saludos

arp


----------



## unuunilium

Rcapone, tienes razón – la palabra es una jerga técnica de la ingeniería civil.  El “invert” de un caño o una tubería horizontal se refiere al punto más bajo de la circunferencia.  Asimismo, el “crown” es el punto más alto (a 180° del invert).  El “springline” es el diámetro que conecta los puntos intermediarios (a 90° y 270°).

¿Cómo se expresaran estos términos en español? ¡Gracias!


----------



## osubeav

Lo mas similar que he visto cuando hablamos de "invert" es cota.  Podria ser cota fondo.

"Se hacen mediciones, donde el personal mide y registra la distancia desde donde fue tomado el punto de peritaje para la cota fondo de la cañería"


----------



## ferleguidoor

invert, como sufro por esa palabra!!! estoy traduciendo una declaracion de trabajo para una obra de construccion civil y habla del invert del canal (el punto mas bajo del canal?) Dios mio espero que el aporte de osubeav sea finalmente la solución. Mil gracias por tu ayuda osubeav me cayó como regalo del cielo. Ni con google ni nada he encontrado esta expresion:

the channel inverts.

Sería los puntos mas bajos de los canales?

gracias


----------



## Vampiro

Sí, se refiere alpunto más bajo. En este caso yo diría "fondo".
Y aunque sea un par de años tarde, aclaro que en cañerías no se habla de "invert" ni de "crown", eso puede ser para gente que no tenga nada que ver con la especialidad. Lo correcto es "TOP" (Top Of Pipe) y "BOP" (Bottom Of Pipe)
Saludos.
Y suerte.
(En el otro hilo hablabas de tratamiento/protección/recubrimiento para el fondo de las zanjas, para evitar el desgaste)
Sería todo por hoy, me espera una laaaaaarga reunión.

_


----------



## ferleguidoor

Gracias hermano Vampiro, ya te estare enviando los barriles de sangre de quinceañera q me pediste y una q otra inexperta señorita para que metas a tu castillo. Grande Vampi!


----------



## projectguy

Vampiro said:


> Sí, se refiere alpunto más bajo. En este caso yo diría "fondo".
> Y aunque sea un par de años tarde, aclaro que en cañerías no se habla de "invert" ni de "crown", eso puede ser para gente que no tenga nada que ver con la especialidad. Lo correcto es "TOP" (Top Of Pipe) y "BOP" (Bottom Of Pipe)
> Saludos.
> Y suerte.
> (En el otro hilo hablabas de tratamiento/protección/recubrimiento para el fondo de las zanjas, para evitar el desgaste)
> Sería todo por hoy, me espera una laaaaaarga reunión.
> 
> _



"Invert" is a common expression among our civil engineering bretheren, especially when dealing with gravity-flow systems. It does mean the same as "bottom of pipe" or "bottom of flow channel".


----------



## ferleguidoor

projectguy said:


> "Invert" is a common expression among our civil engineering bretheren, especially when dealing with gravity-flow systems. It does mean the same as "bottom of pipe" or "bottom of flow channel".



Thanks to you too projectguy, for making it clearer.


----------



## Vampiro

projectguy said:


> "Invert" is a common expression among our civil engineering bretheren, especially when dealing with gravity-flow systems. It does mean the same as "bottom of pipe" or "bottom of flow channel".


Es probable que en otros países se use, pero no acá.
Se me ocurre que puede ser aplicable en sistemas como el que describes, es decir, gravitacionales y con las cañerías funcionando como canaletas, no a sección llena o presurizados.
Pero si de cañerías se trata lo más usal es B.O.P. (o simplemente BOP, como ya dije)
Saludos.
_


----------



## Kawa712

No sé cómo se expresará en EE.UU. pero en el UK desde luego usamos "invert of the drain" en fontanería, claramente. Efectivamente quiere decir el punto más bajo de la tubería o cañería en cuestión. 

BOP para mí tendría más sentido, pero mis manuales usan invert of the drain.


----------



## i.sanchez

I can see the post never die!!


----------



## calde77

Estoy traduciendo un manual técnico y tengo el mismo problema. Claro que mi problemita con esa palabra va mas allá. 

Soy ingeniero civil y sé que esa palabra se conoce como batea, pero en otros paieses de latinoamérica también se le llama plantilla o solera. En otros manuales técnicos también la he visto como cota de fondo, o cota de batea. El problema es definir una sola palabra que sirva para cualquier país iberoaméricano.

Por lo pronto me inclino mas hacia solera y me baso en la definición que da la RAE para esta palabra:
"Superficie del fondo en canales y acequias."

Cualquier aporte a este tema es valido.


----------



## rodelu2

*"El problema es definir una sola palabra que sirva para cualquier país iberoaméricano.*"
Good luck with that!


----------



## Jesarib

Menuda tarea!

Si la intención del manual es que circule en varios paises hispanoparlantes, lo mejor sería incluir in glosario de términos equivalentes.
En México la conocemos como "Cota de Arrastre".

Saludos


----------



## calde77

¡Correcto!

Nosotros ya hemos desarrollado un glosario, pero de todas maneras le quedan a uno dudas sobre cual término utilizar.
Gracias por el darme el nombre que utilizan en México. No lo teniamos.


----------



## vbarrazal

¿Qué hay de "invert" como sustantivo? Necesito Traducir "full steel invert". El contexto es que se puede utilizar una zapata convencional de concreo o un full steel invert. Se me ocurre algo así como "Fondo de Tubería Completamente de Acero", pero no creo que sea exacto.

¿Alguien se apiada de mí y me ayuda, por favor? Gracias


----------



## rcapone

Yo diría que "solera" es definitivamente el sustantivo. Voy a citar a calde77


calde77 said:


> Estoy traduciendo un manual técnico y tengo el mismo problema. Claro que mi problemita con esa palabra va mas allá.
> 
> ...se conoce como batea, ...también se le llama plantilla o solera.
> Por lo pronto me inclino mas hacia solera y me baso en la definición que da la RAE para esta palabra:
> "Superficie del fondo en canales y acequias."



Así que te diría que una buena traducción a lo que decís sería "solera completamente de acero"


----------



## vbarrazal

Muchas gracias


----------



## ziereis

Soy Ingeniero Civil y trabajo fuera de España, pero cuando trabajaba en España siempre me he referido a la cota de la parte más baja de una tubería o canal como *lámina de agua*.

De tal manera que si quieres traducir "the distance from where the survey point was taken to the invert of the pipe" yo me decantaría por algo como "la distancia desde donde se tomó el punto de referencia / referencia topográfica hasta la lámina de agua". Desconozco si se usa esta expresión en otros países pero en España es tremendamente habitual si trabajas en obras de saneamiento o regadío.


----------



## calde77

Ziereis,

La lámina de agua no es la misma cota de fondo de la tubería. Cuando la tubería tiene una gran cantidad de flujo, la lámina de agua puede inclusive llegar a tocar la parte superior del tubo.


----------



## ziereis

Por supuesto, la lámina de agua estará donde esté en cada momento y su cota es variable. Pero en construcción o topografía cuando te refieres a la cota del punto inferior de una tubería o canal lo haces con esta expresión.


----------



## Sethi I

Hallo:
Hasta donde yo sé *invert* se refiere a la *contrabóveda* y corresponde al _suelo o solera de un túnel o zanja_ de desagüe tal como en un *culvert
*También se conoce como "*puntal del piso"
*See you


----------



## ziereis

En el caso de obras de drenaje o en general, cualquier tipo de conducción de agua se usa el término lámina de agua. Si estás refiriéndote a otro tipo de construcciones como un túnel, un paso inferior o similar lo llamarías la solera o si te refieres a su cota como cota de solera. (Por supuesto, siempre estoy dando términos usados en España).

La contrabóveda es un término que yo he oído alguna vez pero que nunca he usado. Lo de puntal del piso jamás lo había oído pero probablemente se use en otros lugares.

Por último comentaros que ahora estoy en un proyecto de metro y tenemos que desviar una conducción de agua. Hay que unir dos tubos de diámetros diferentes y el plano especifica que la unión deberá ser *invert to invert.* Es decir, se unirán por su parte inferior para no interferir en la lámina de agua.


----------



## calde77

Precisamente es para esos casos que se necesita la definición de invert; para referirse al punto más bajo de la tubería y no para referirse al nivel del agua.


----------



## nono2020

Lo mas similar que he visto cuando hablamos de "invert" es cota. Podria ser cota fondo.

"Se hacen mediciones, donde el personal mide y registra la distancia desde donde fue tomado el punto de peritaje para la cota fondo de la cañería"


----------



## nono2020

ziereis said:


> En el caso de obras de drenaje o en general, cualquier tipo de conducción de agua se usa
> نقل اثاث بالرياض eltérmino lámina de agua. Si estás refiriéndote a otro tipo de construcciones como un túnel, un paso inferior o similar lo llamarías la solera o si te refieres a su cota como cota de solera. (Por supuesto, siempre estoy dando términos usados en España).
> 
> La *contrabóveda *es un término que yo he oído alguna vez pero que nunca he usado. Lo de puntal del piso jamás lo había oído pero probablemente se use en otros lugares.
> 
> Por último comentaros que ahora estoy en un proyecto de metro y tenemos que desviar una conducción de agua. Hay que unir dos tubos de diámetros diferentes y el plano especifica que la unión deberá ser *invert to invert.* Es decir, se unirán por su parte inferior para no interferir en la lámina de agua.


Precisamente es para esos casos que se necesita la definición de invert; para referirse al punto más bajo de la tubería y no para referirse al nivel del agua.​


----------



## ziereis

Creo que no me estoy explicando con claridad. Evidentemente la lámina de agua es el nivel del agua en un tubo, embalse o cualquier otro lugar en el que hay un cierto volumen de agua almacenado o circulando.Sin embargo, en España y dentro del ámbito de la construcción se usa el término "lámina de agua" para referirse a la cota inferior de un tubo o, en general, de cualquier conducto por el que circula agua. De hecho, cuando ves un perfil longitudinal de una conducción la cota inferior del tubo viene señalada en todos los planos que he manejado como lámina de agua. Probablemente sea un uso impropio del término pero, en mi opinión, forma parte de la jerga de la ingeniería hidráulica y no pasa de ser una expresión muy restringida a los que nos dedicamos a esto.


----------

